

Cup Size Isn’t Everything - prostoalex
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3035228/innovation-by-design-2014/cup-size-isnt-everything?utm_source=facebook

======
slvv
True & Co.'s model is so vastly superior to other intimates companies, in
terms of actually working to make sure garments FIT customers. The way they're
using data to inform the products they create and offer is really interesting,
especially because bra fit is such an individual and impactful thing.

